# GPS location sharing with spouse?



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

In thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...4-would-you-upset-your-spouse-partner-if.html "They went through your mobile phone?" and a majority answered no. That got me thinking. Do you and your spouse share your Smartphone GPS location with each other?

We do, primarily to integrate with home automation software. I don't actually look where she is unless I'm meeting her somewhere or I know she's going somewhere "far".


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how but I don't think I'd like it.

"Have you left yet."

"Yes I'm in the car now!"

"No your not, you're still on TAM aren't you?"

Bad bad idea...


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife and I use it all the time... that way we see where the other is in our travels without texting and driving. The phone makes a distinct sound so each knows the other is looking. Never been a problem for us.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Absolutely a bad idea. Down the road you depend too much on the gadget and if something goes haywire you freak out.

I can't see a good reason for it. Too much information is not a good thing...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Do you and your spouse share your Smartphone GPS location with each other?


Yes we do. I turned it on for both phones; she can see me and I can see her, then I informed my wife I did it and showed her how to use it. I also disabled Turing the GPS off. My wife seemed surprised, but didn't object to it. I've used it a few times ... Don't know if she did.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The "Find your phone" feature... we share this. 

I've never looked at his location. 

He has looked to where I am a couple of times - prompted by request from me. Once I felt uneasy traveling home one night, told him where I was and asked him to keep an eye on my location. He texted the locations I'd passed and told me he'll be there to meet me, knowing where I am. I've no problem with this feature.


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

We use it, because if there's a technology available for anything and we have access to it, H *must* have it. LOL...tech addict. It HAS come in very handy. He drives many miles around our area for work most days and if I can't get in touch with him, I can look to see that he's headed somewhere. We've never had a problem with it being used as a spy tool or had it cause any issues between us. It also alerts the other person when you arrive home, and that's just a good feeling, knowing H has made it home for the day.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

We both use this feature and we also have GPS trackers on the family vehicles, that served us well at the weekend when my wife could not remember which car park she had left the truck in whilst taking the girls Christmas shopping. I got a phone call from my daughter and could direct them to it.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

GPS on a smartphone is unreliable. I have tried it myself and sometimes it showed that I was miles away from the location I was really at. It searches the closest cellphone tower. Even in my own home it claims I am in NJ when I am in NY. If you have a paranoid spouse that could cause nothing but more issues.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

My brother and his wife share this feature on their iPhones, but it sent off alarm bells for me when combined with other issues in their lives.

-She calls him at work 10-20 times per day. He's been hauled into his supervisor's office over it, but she keeps doing it.
-If he's out, she's constantly texting him. "What are you doing?", "when are you coming home?", etc. When he visited, she was blowing up his phone ever 4 or 5 minutes.
-One time, he came over to hang out on an afternoon off, and the two of us went to shoot some pool. Within minutes of being in the car, she's calling and I could hear her from my seat: "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! WHERE ARE YOU GOING?! I CAN SEE YOU'RE NOT AT SH'S HOUSE NOW!"

TLDR - my brother is being stalked by his wife.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

My H and I used to use this when it was available through google maps/latitude but stopped when they moved it to google+

I really miss it! It was so handy being able to look up where he was instead of having to call or message him.

Plus I loved how often he would be at the train station waiting for me after work because he could see where I was so would stop to pick me up . . . . I want it back!


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

sh987 said:


> My brother and his wife share this feature on their iPhones, but it sent off alarm bells for me when combined with other issues in their lives.
> 
> -She calls him at work 10-20 times per day. He's been hauled into his supervisor's office over it, but she keeps doing it.
> -If he's out, she's constantly texting him. "What are you doing?", "when are you coming home?", etc. When he visited, she was blowing up his phone ever 4 or 5 minutes.
> ...


That's awful. Pray your brother finally dumps her. No way to live.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

My location services on my phone was always turned on just in case but the "Find My Phone" app uses your icloud password. My ex would habitually check my location when I didn't pick up her call on the first ring. I do not have GPS on my phone for you to check up on me like a child. I have GPS on my phone to look up locations I'm going to. I ended up changing the icloud password to stop her.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sanity said:


> That's awful. Pray your brother finally dumps her. No way to live.


Oh, you have no idea...

-She yells and screams and curses him out in front of company as well as their daughter. 
-She used to like going out for drinks with her GFs on Friday nights, and when she came home, she'd yell at him, sometimes punch him (all body work). 
-Blows every penny they have, and then some, forcing them into bankruptcy last summer.
-Is a slob of epic proportions, and a general loudmouth. Burps and farts everywhere, including at the dinner table. One time, while eating there, she walked behind me to their fridge and cut the cheese no more than a foot from me. I was done with supper at that point. Has food running down her mouth and chases it with her tongue. Once, while drying dishes after a family event, she wiped sweat from her face with the dish towel, and then went back to drying dishes. Almost lost my lunch. Naturally, she licks any utensil she's cooking with. Another lovely time, she walked across the floor, reached down into her stretch pants and gave herself a good long scratch. Really long scratch, down into butt crack territory.
-Oh yeah. She married into a Native American family, yet is always filled with openly racist things to say about Native Americans. You can guess how much fun it is to wait for the crap to come out of her mouth.
-Even Stevie Wonder could see the marriage would be bad. All begged him to take his time and consider things. But, he's always had poor self esteem and chosen women who will treat him like dirt. The woman he was with before dumped him on his birthday while camping with friends. The one before slept around on him for a year: didn't even have a single supper together.
-My brother is not perfect, and I'm sure he contributes to the dysfunction. He'll yell back and get mad, too.
-Unless something drastic changes, I don't think he'll ever leave her.

Ohhhhh.... I shouldn't even have started. lol


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

JJG said:


> My H and I used to use this when it was available through google maps/latitude but stopped when they moved it to google+


I feel your pain, we're using www.followmee.com and the Find Friends iPhone app.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

My ex and I shared on Google's latitude. The man was forever late no matter what, so it was good to be able to see where he actually was, lol! BUT, he manipulated it when he was cheating with his ex, so...

I'd like to get another app, since latitude is no longer around, to share with my daughter, any suggestions on a good, easy one?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> My ex and I shared on Google's latitude. The man was forever late no matter what, so it was good to be able to see where he actually was, lol! BUT, he manipulated it when he was cheating with his ex, so...
> 
> I'd like to get another app, since latitude is no longer around, to share with my daughter, any suggestions on a good, easy one?


find my iphone (stock app for iphones)
or android device manager for Droid https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager

Or you can get the where's my droid app for droid, if you set it up you can text something like "WMD GPS" to his phone and it will text you back the gps coordinates for google maps. There is a setting to delete the notification sound and text so that the person doesn't know you did it. The reason is that if someone steals your phone and sees the text come in and a text back they know the phone is being tracked and would turn it off.

But any of these three will work well.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Both my wife and I have iphones, never even done the GPS thing, not sure I would even know how too! We might would use it if we knew how.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If I want to know where my wife is RFN, I call.

If I want to know where she's been, I ask when she gets home.

Good enough for us 99.95% of the time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Even without smart phones, we always know where each other is...it's a Given....if we had this sort of phone..and knew how to turn the feature on (as some has mentioned)...of [email protected]# .... maybe someday.


----------



## scrappy (May 7, 2013)

This is a good feature if your significant other works dangerous jobs (cop, PI), traveling often, or gets lost all the time even with a nav in her car like mine used to. 

But for emotional purposes, this is a horrible idea. you both need your space to work, relax with friends, do your 'own' thing and then come home to each other.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Android Device Manager works pretty well. Some phones won't report their location if they have WiFi turned on and connected.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Both of my daughters (17 & 18) have their phones enabled and as they update automatically whenever they got through a wifi hot spot they "appear" to spend their lives at either "Costa" or "McD's"


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I completely WISH we did this. 

I will freely admit I am a bit neurotic. Working on it. 

We share responsibilities of who picks up the kids and brings them home after work - 2 parents working here. 

My work times are pretty consistent and I leave work pretty much at the same time everyday. I am usually watching the clock at the end of the day with one foot out the door ready to bolt as soon as the clock strikes 5. H is not like that. He dawdles and will frequently leave work late, times vary by anywhere from 10 mins to an hour later than hes supposed to get off. 

I come home and start dinner...and wait and wait and wait....some days for him to get home with the kids. He doesnt answer his phone 90% of the time when I call him. Excuses vary but I truly think he just finds me annoying so he ignores the calls. 

Hard part for me is that my brain goes to the worst scenario....what if they are in an accident somewhere? I subscribe to the local traffic alerts and accident blotters bc of our commutes, to be on the ready to find alternate routes to and from work. But when they are late coming home and I see an accident somewhere along his route my heart sinks until he is home again. 

Being able to see his location on gps would put my mind at ease. 

Unfortunately when I mentioned it to him once he looked at me like I was insane so I just dropped the subject.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I voted no because we don't have data on our phones. I don't know that I would use it if we did though. All that tells me is where the phone is, not where the person is. I suppose it could be useful but, like everything else smartphones CAN do, we don't take advantage of it.

I can see where it would be useful for me to keep track of the kids, though. At least, it would have been when they were younger.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I think for safety reasons you can have some sort of GPS tracking but I am against using is to quell your insecuries and other immature feelings. If you cannot trust your mate, then GPS tracking is the least of your problems.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL ok wow my mind is officially blown bc I've never even heard of sharing your GPS location via mobile phone nor has DH when I just asked him.

We just agreed via text that if we were that electronically inclined we wouldn't care if the other always knew our location. If he wants to,I'd totally be fine with it. I don't need to see his location bc when he's not at work,he's home with me or out with me.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure. Share everything. Location, phone
Contents. Everything. Passwords. Home PC. Never considered secrecy. 

Heck... We're married not competitors or enemies. If we're not on our side, who else is?

I don't do or say anything alone differently than when wife comes along. Same with her. 

We even text each other during the day. Shocking as that may be...


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

That seems nuts to me, if my wife is cheating I'll likely just know, then a well placed VAR will confirm it. No need to tip them off that I'm onto them with incessant stalking, that would just make them go underground where it would be much harder to expose.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have a GPS spoofer in the lab...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I do check his location now when he's called out to emergencies. He texts when he's heading home but checking location helps me.. feel connected, I guess. He has encouraged me to listen to response comms too, particularly if he's out for a long time.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

we use it, have our location with shared with each other AND our kids. Honestly it is no big deal to us, we don't stalk each other nor worry about one being somewhere they should not be. We simply use it to see if the other is still at the store/work/etc.. My wife can't answer her phone at work, so sometimes it is the easiest way to see if I need to pick up the kids or not. Plus I travel a lot for work, so she will use it to show our daughters how far away I am when out of town.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

When you have nothing to hide why not share location in case of trouble? We find it very useful. My wife know when to start dinner when I am on the way home. I know when my wife is coming home for various reasons. It is very useful for us.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds horrible to me. Life is busy enough without checking up on where he is 10 times a day and TBH I have zero need to know where he is. Honesty it seems very paranoid to me.


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

Call me old, but I only see the value of that feature applied to phones of dependent children and teens or people who suffer from some form of dementia. To insist that a spouse who has the ability to reason in any capacity - even one who is not completely honest with you - use the feature could be argued as being a form of intimidation and control/power struggle. 

I understand that smart phones and social media have increased the opportunity for promiscuity but to try and insist another to do something without offering some sort of positive reinforcement is along the lines of squeeze a fistful of sand; counterproductive and futile.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the problem is that there may be times when your location seems "suspicious" so you have to "explain". Sometimes there is no clear explanation.

"why did your GPS stop reporting over lunch". (battery ran out).

"Why did you stop by the Crown and Kangaroo"? (didn't stopped at the hardware store next door)

I just don't want to have to explain all of my movements. 




Vinnydee said:


> When you have nothing to hide why not share location in case of trouble? We find it very useful. My wife know when to start dinner when I am on the way home. I know when my wife is coming home for various reasons. It is very useful for us.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I purposefully keep my location services turned off most of the time, unless I am using it for an app that requires it. Basically, i only use the gps while I'm actively using it. Other than that, I don't want my phone to know where I am at.


----------

